# F250 Fog light relay?



## hewy (Aug 6, 2009)

I have a 2001 F-250, my foglights recently quit working. I took it to the shop after i could not find any obvious problems. They traced the problem to what they believe is a relay somewhere behind the glove box. Has anyone had a similar incident in the past? I didn't want to spend a ton of cash on this & rip the dash apart searching for something that may not exist. I'll figure a way to re-wire them i guess, i just wanted to see if anyone has any other suggestions to check first.

and no they aren't burnt out, and the headlight/foglight switch are new & working as well.

Thanks!


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm pretty sure they work ONLY in the 'key on' position. I searched for a similiar problem earlier in the year only to find that I was chasing a ghost. 
Also, look for a Fog or Driving light fuse that's blown.


----------



## hewy (Aug 6, 2009)

*i checked the obvious.*

i've had the truck for 7 years now, i know how the foglights work, but thanks for the reply! All fuses have been checked as well. all good to go.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I take it they are the OEM fog lights in the bumper?
All the OEM relays should be in the power box under the hood. I would not see why they would deviate from their usual practices ( even if it is Ford ) look at the electrical section of the repair manual it should list all the stuff in the power box. It should show if it has a fuse or a breaker that resets it's self.


----------

